# Partager contacts iOS 2 iPhones



## Filce (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je vais tenter de faire simple. 
Deux iPhones de 2 personnes différentes. 
Pour le moment nous partageons avec même id pour les iPhones et un second pour le compte iTunes qui sert pour l'achat de logiciels, musique, livres...

Nous souhaiterions séparer les téléphones. 
Un compte pour chaque téléphone. 
Un compte commun pour iTunes Store. 

Jusque là tout va bien. 

Par la suite nous voulons partager les calendriers... Quand l'un ajoute, l'autre voit l'ajout... Le partage est prévu et devrait fonctionner. 

Mais... Là je ne vois pas comment faire, nous souhaiterions partager les contacts... Tous les contacts. Quand l'un ajoute, l'autre a. Quand l'un corrige ou supprime c'est mis a jour. 
Je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire le partage de contacts entre les deux comptes. 
Une idée ?

J'avoue ne pas avoir testé. 

Pour la synchro avec iTunes faudrait il le faire depuis 2 sessions différentes ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (19 Septembre 2013)

Filce a dit:


> Mais... Là je ne vois pas comment faire, nous souhaiterions partager les contacts... Tous les contacts. Quand l'un ajoute, l'autre a. Quand l'un corrige ou supprime c'est mis a jour.
> Je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire le partage de contacts entre les deux comptes.
> Une idée ?



Bonjour,

Si tu as un compte A et un compte B :
- l'utilisateur A active iCloud pour les contacts
- l'utilisateur B déclare le compte A pour les contacts (réglages --> mails, contacts, calendrier --> ajouter un compte), ce qui lui permettra de partager les contacts avec A de manière complètement transparente

En complément, l'utilisateur B peut gérer des contacts sur son compte B : ceux-ci ne seront alors pas vus par l'utilisateur A.

(Pour les calendriers, tu peux procéder exactement de la même manière, au lieu de "partager")

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Filce (19 Septembre 2013)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> En complément, l'utilisateur B peut gérer des contacts sur son compte B : ceux-ci ne seront alors pas vus par l'utilisateur A.
> 
> (Pour les calendriers, tu peux procéder exactement de la même manière, au lieu partage)



Merci Nicolas pour cette piste que je vais tester ce week-end. Elle semble répondre parfaitement a ce que je souhaites faire.

Une dernière question, comment fait l'utilisateur B pour mettre des contacts qui ne seront vu que par lui ( s'il a activé l'option), ou encore pour choisir de les mettre en commun ? La proposition est elle faite au moment de la saisie du contact ? 
La question est probablement bête, mais j'ai un compte Gmail en plus sur mon téléphone, et lors de la création d'un contact je n'ai pas le choix (ou j'ai loupé un truc), mais le contact crée va directement dans mon compte Apple.


----------



## les_innommables66 (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Dans Réglages --> Mails, contacts, calendriers, rubrique "contacts" puis "compte par défaut"

Je ne sais plus si on peut changer ce compte au cas par cas, dans l'app Contacts, au moment de la création d'un contact sur un iBidule. A vérifier.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## toptophe (16 Mai 2020)

J’arrive tard ici : est ce que ça fonctionne correctement. J’ai mis en place cette solution mais j’ai un problème : « moi » est commun aux deux téléphones. Avec les dernières mises à jour c’est bête : impossible de définir « mari » et « femme » et, pire encore, le remplissage automatique ne fonctionne pas correctement sur les deux appareils ET sur l’un des deux iPhone (celui de monsieur) il ne propose jamais le contact de l’autre (madame) car il est le propriétaire du compte ! Je ne sais pas si c’est clair... mais merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

Pourquoi ne pas créer un compte pour chaque iPhone ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (16 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

Oui, ça fonctionne, mais il faut effectivement, comme l'indique Jura39, que chaque utilisateur commence par avoir son propre compte (voir post #2 plus haut) sur son iPhone.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------

